# any fix for atitool/neverwinter nights crash yet?



## Ruiner (Sep 25, 2005)

I did a search, it's a known issue, but no description of a solution.

NWN crashes upon game startup when atitool is active.....it's been happening since before version .20, and still is with .24


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 25, 2005)

just put it into the 3d detection ignore list


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 25, 2005)

I put them in 'force 3d mode'....it worked.

Thanks.


----------

